# Not Sure What's Wrong



## Hoatzin (May 13, 2012)

I've been looking into Graves Disease for a while now.

From what I can tell I have most of the symptoms and my aunt and one of my mom's cousins have Hashimotos so I definitely have a family history of thyroid problems, but most of the symptoms besides the anxiety aren't extremely severe. And that's the symptom that's preventing me from going to see a doctor about it.

I was been tested for Hashimotos a while back and I'm not sure which tests they did, but they came back negative. It looks like I have slight proptosis and I can feel my thyroid without pressing hard at all.

I'm planning on trying to go to the doctors today and I just want to know if anyone here has any advice about what to ask. Are there any really important questions? I've been to websites, but I know they're not always the most helpful.

Please help me out here. I'm extremely nervous about this.


----------

